# Are fried eggs ok?



## Jen78fl (Nov 2, 2007)

Im guessing that eggs that are a little runny are ok while BF'ng, but just wanted to double check.. Thanks all..

Jen


----------



## lactivist (Jun 14, 2005)

I have never heard of any risk to breastfeeding mothers from eating runny eggs. Enjoy!








Wendi


----------



## elmh23 (Jul 1, 2004)

Unless your kid is reacting to them through your breastmilk, then they are fine.


----------



## wombatclay (Sep 4, 2005)

If you're worried about something like salmonella or food poisoning... even if you caught something your breastmilk and your babe should be fine (if you get sick, stay hydrated and try to rest).

The only nursling related concern with eggs would be if your little one was sensitive to them, and then it wouldn't really matter if they were runny or not.









Enjoy your eggs!


----------



## Attached Mama (Dec 4, 2005)

they are en excellent food to eat while breastfeeding - full of lots of good nutrients your body needs!!


----------



## Jen78fl (Nov 2, 2007)

Thanks all!


----------

